# Tegu won't eat



## philzoso513 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just moved my red tegu into a 6x3x2 boamaster cage. I bought him
Last June as a baby he has been doing great for me until now. He has not eaten in his new cage and it's been going on five days now. Should I be worried. I understand going from a 40 gallon to that is a big move. Is this normal. Does he just need a little more time to settle in.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 20, 2012)

More than likely he just needs some time to adjust to his new surroundings. Did you put some of his things from the 40 gallon into his new enclosure? Maybe his favorite hide? Something that he is familiar with may help. Also, do you know what your temps and humidity are in the new larger enclosure? It's a whole different world getting everything just right in his new home compared to a glass aquarium. If everything seems to be in good order I would suggest just giving him more time to acclimate to his larger new world.
On another note.....how do you like the BoaMaster so far? Have you used them before? I am picking one up this weekend and am very excited to get it home!


----------



## philzoso513 (Apr 20, 2012)

Basking spot is 95.9 and the cool side is 74.3 don't know for sure the humidity but I mist the cage everyday. He still has Eco earth as bedding and his cave from his last cage is in his new cage. He stays in that 99% of the day now. The boamaster isn't bad other than heavy and some of the tabs didn't line up right with the precut holes. I would've also liked it to been much deeper for more substrate. But not a bad cage. Im happier with boamaster than I am with my customcages.com arboreal cage


----------

